# 100 yds and practicing



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

First trip out the gate and I'm finding my eyes aren't what they used to be. I started at 20 and worked back to 100yds getting the new addition sighted in. I absolutely love the new HoggFather, just need to print a tape now. The pics are of the set-up and the 100 yd placement minus 1 arrow that took a detour at the 80 yd mark. Set-up is a Bowtech Allegiance 70lb w/speed cams @ an average of 327 fps and includes a 11-1/2 inch doinker stabilizer, the rest is a Ultrarest Pro series. Arrows are Easton Flatlines cut at 28-1/4 inches with a 31 inch draw, vanes are Marco 3 inch low profile with a broader base and the release is a Scott flex style. Total arrow weight is 346 gr which is 4 under recommended, what the heck "they have a safety margin factored in" and I've been shooting this way for a couple years now. If you haven't tried the Marcos you need to, they're extremely quiet and they dont flutter at the higher speeds. Thought some of you might be interested in some of the additional info.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

nice!!!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Your 100 yd. groups look like my 50 yard groups. Nice shooting!


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

AF CYN said:


> Your 100 yd. groups look like my 50 yard groups. Nice shooting!


Hell, that looks like my 20 yard group!  Nice shooting.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="AF CYN":1owszrw2]Your 100 yd. groups look like my 50 yard groups. Nice shooting!


Hell, that looks like my 20 yard group!  Nice shooting.[/quote:1owszrw2]
+2! If you can do it consistently and feel comfortable, more power to you! Still have 4 months to go to cut that group in half! :mrgreen:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

nice shooting! thats an awesome group at 100!! 

just wait til you kill a deer that far... all the "nice shooting" comments will turn in to "you unethical SOB" 

ARROWS IN THE QUIVER DONT DELIVER!!


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Was that you shooting up near little dell this morning? If it was i seen you while i was heading to the lake to fish. Made me jealous, wish i had my bow out already. Next weekend maybe...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow! Geeze, I can't even see that far.

I shoot Allegiance's, one has speed cams. 

Tell us more about the HoggFather.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice good there.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks again all, no that wasn't me, I was up toward the Perry area. Sorry for the long post, I've had my eye on the Spotthogg for a few years now but could never justify the sticker price, as time went by I wanted to get back to a single pin which has always been my preference so this year I finally pulled the trigger. I included the .010 pin for long range shooting because as many have commented the bigger ones can cover most of the target at long distances. I added a light that isn't needed in the daytime, however, it may make the difference in thick timber or early in the morning. The site adjustments are made in two graduations, rotation (course) and an adjustment knob (fine). The fine tuning is something I may not use much unless target (tack) or competition shooting. The extension bar can be adjusted to your liking, I prefer it as far out as possible because it's kind of like comparing open sights on a pistol to a rifle. The HoggFather is rock solid and was recommended by some buddies I hunt with out of Illinois but they prefer multiple pins, too much clutter for me at speeds over 300 which put them too close together. I’m surprised the sight didn’t include some general distance tapes but understand with all the different set-ups and the degree of fine adjustment to the sight they probably wouldn’t have matched up anyway. I made reference to my eyes because my left is better up close so I wore my prescription glasses, the doc says they're not bad enough for contacts because they'd be too thin but that's another story. I also mentioned the Marco vanes and can't push them enough, I’ve tried a bunch and the new trend seems to be Blazers but they're far too noisy for me and in my opinion reduce speed (noise lends to inefficiency). Skeet.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> nice shooting! thats an awesome group at 100!!
> 
> just wait til you kill a deer that far... all the "nice shooting" comments will turn in to "you unethical SOB"


Not to turn this into a pissing match, but shooting at a target 100 yards away is night and day different from shooting at a live animal. I don't care how good anyone's grouping is at 100 yards, I just don't agree with the idea of someone shooting at an animal that far away with a bow...

...I believe the "fun" in bowhunting centers around the idea of having to stock an animal to within 50 yards...hell, even less than that, 30 yards!

But, I understand that those are my ethics and not everyone thinks the same...in fact, I have wounded several big game animals at ranges less than 40 yards! So, it happens even when you are close!


----------

